# Information that everyone needs about Dubai. Updated July 2009. Read before posting.



## Elphaba

Please read this post as it contains much of the initial information that anyone moving to the UAE needs to know. You can also find loads of useful info and ‘how to’ advice in a book called Dubai Explorer. It is available from Amazon.

*Residency Visa*

This is supplied by your employer, once you arrive the application for residency visa starts. You will need to have a blood test and if you will be working in a free zone, a chest x-ray. This is organised by your Company and depending on their efficiency can take anything from two days to two months.

In most cases you will need your residency visa to enable you to rent accommodation. A few landlords however, will take a letter from your Company confirming that they are in fact going through the process of applying for your visa.

You need to be resident to purchase and insure a vehicle.

Your employer will also supply you with a Labour Card.

Men can sponsor their wives and children, but only women in a handful of select occupations (lawyer, doctor, teacher, engineer – on high salaries) can sponsor their husbands. A wife’s visa will say ‘Housewife-not permitted to work’, but she can work provided the husband provides a NOC (No Objection Certificate). Under new rules (announced July 2009) expats must have a minimum salary of AED 10,000 in order to bring in their families.

You should get certain documents, such as marriage and birth (for dependents) certificates and qualification and degree certificates attested before you leave your home country.

You cannot sponsor your partner if unmarried. It is also illegal to co-habit. (Many people do however and if you behave discretely it is unlikely to be a problem, but be aware that you are breaking the law.)


*Accommodation*

Accommodation is still expensive, despite the drop in prices over the past few months. Ensure that you get a big enough housing allowance to cover your rent, or factor this in with your basic salary. Fewer people get hefty housing allowances these days. Ralism is finally creeping in and it is now more common to pay quarterly, six monthly, or even more frequently in a few cases. Many employers will advance rent from salary.

The area where you choose to live should largely be dictated by where you will be working. Rush hour traffic can be very bad, so best to minimize journey times. Prices vary between areas and the type of development you choose.

One bed apartment – from AED 50K (all prices vary between areas)
Two Bed apartment – from AED 90k
Villas - 3 bed - AED 170k average
Villa 4 bed - AED 220k average 
Villa 5 bed - AED 300k average 

Unlike in many other countries it is common to live in apartments. Most decent buildings have a pool and a gym.

Useful article from Time Out in November 2008 regarding the different areas. :Time Out Dubai - City Guide, Information, Events, Reviews & What's On in the City of Dubai


*Driving and cars*

We drive on the right and the vast majority of cars are automatic. The driving can be dangerous and standards are poor.

You need to be resident to purchase and insure a vehicle.

If you want to import your car from your country of residence, here is a useful post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/6188-importing-car-dubai.html

If you want to drive immediately, you get a lease car, but obtain an International Driving Permit from your home country. You can also obtain an IDP rom Emirates Post Offices. The usual international rental agencies all have offices here and there are also a number of local companies. 

You will require a resident’s visa to get a full Dubai licence. Not all country’s driving licences are recognised in Dubai. If yours is not eligible for conversion, you will need to take 20 lessons and a test.

Beware of making hand gestures at other drivers no matter how dangerous they are. What may seem OK is other countries is illegal here and can even result in arrest.


*Schools*

School fees for primary/elementary school will cost you a MINIMUM of 30,000 Dhs per child ( older children about 50- 60,000 Dhs a year) - not including uniforms, extracurricular activities or transport. 

Many schools will ask for several thousand Dirhams in advance to secure a school place, but the law sys that may charge a maximum of Dhs 500 only. Remind them of the KHDA ruling.

BSME: British Schools in the Middle East 
BSME: British Schools in the Middle East

Schools and Universities in Dubai
UAE schools


*Nurseries*

Jebel Ali Nursery at Polo Club (AR) is approx 5,000 dhs a term for 2 mornings, and 8,000 for 5 days (8am-12) 
Kids Island in Umm Sequeim 6,900 a term (5 days), or 4,900 a term (2 days) 
Super Kids- Mirdiff - 6,000 a term (full time) 
Childrens Oasis 5,000 Dhs PER MONTH (for 5 days, 8 - 5pm) 

Nurseries in Dubai
Nurseries in Dubai


*Banking*

Most banks require you to have residency before you can open a current account. Service is very hit and miss to prepare to be frustrated.


*Domestic help*

Minimum monthly salary which you are required to pay by law varies from nationality to nationality. Phillipina maids have the highest minimum salary of around 1500 Dirhams a month to live in. I think Sri Lankan maids have a minimum of around 800 Dirhams (if your conscience permits this!). 

1,500 to 1,800 a month seems to be about average, with every Friday off. If baby-sitting is required in the evenings, this is usually paid for on top of their monthly salary.

Paying a maid on someone else’s sponsorship to come and clean for you for a few hours is illegal and there are occasional crack downs on this. 

It is more usual to use an agency maid. There are numerous cleaning agencies and the going rate is around Dhs 35 per hour, usually with a four hour minimum. Some of the agencies are listed below:

Howdra 04 227 2726
Focus Cleaning Co 04 331 6006
Helpers Co 04 393 3777
Home Help 04 355 5100
Macco Building and Cleaning 050 295 8823 
Molly Maid 04 398 8877 
Smart Maid Service 04 344 1595 
Solutions Hygiene 04 324 0076 
Open House 04 332 403 
Home Maid 04 339 3211


*Alcohol*

Alcohol is available in hotels, as well as bars and restaurants with a link to hotels. Also a handful of private members clubs. To buy alcohol in a shop you will require a licence. An application form can be obtained in any branch of A+E or MMI, the two main outlets that have branches across the city. You will require a NOC from your employer and proof of residency and income. Your purchasing limit is linked to your salary. Married women cannot obtain their own licence, but may use their husband’s.

It is illegal to have alcohol in your home if you do not have a licence. Muslims cannot get alcohol licences, no matter where they are from.

There is a 30% tax on alcohol in Dubai, so many people travel to other emirates to shops where this tax is not charged. Take care though, as it is illegal to transport alcohol across Sharjah (the only route) without a licence.


*Medicines*

Many medicines that are freely available in other countries (codeine for example) are banned or restricted. DO NOT attempt to bring in any banned medicines as the penalty can be severe. A list of banned medications can be found at this link.

Gulfnews: Keep banned drugs off travel kit

Under this heading I will also point out that all 'drugs' are illegal here and if even the smallest amount of any substance is found on you, you will end up in jail and then deported.


*PETS*

Interesting article about bringing your pets into the UAE

http://thenational.ae/article/200812...882851470/1056


GENERAL INFORMATION - In no particular order:

It is illegal for unmarried couples to cohabit. Yes, many people do it, but it is still illegal and there may be consequences, such as imprisonment and deportation. 
If you want to know what's going on, get a copy of Time Out.
If you don't know already, learn a little about Islam. You should remember that this is a Muslim country, albeit one that makes many allowances for non-Muslims. Show respect for your hosts. And be aware that everything takes longer in Ramadan and certain restrictions apply.
Get various documents notarised before you move to the UAE - marriage certificate, education certificates.
Voltage is 220/240v. Plugs are UK style 3 pin. 
Summer is VERY hot and it can be chilly in winter, especially in the evenings. Bring a few jumpers.
Ladies – please consider your attire. Skimpy tops and short skirts are not appropriate for anywhere except a beach.
Whilst medical care is good and hospitals sophisticated, you must have good medical insurance as it can be costly. There is no state funded scheme for expats.
The tap water is safe to drink, although many people prefer the taste of bottled water. (Ask for ‘local water’ in restaurants so you don’t get charged a fortune for expensive imported water.)
Bouncing a cheque is illegal and can result in a spell in jail, a fine and possibly even deportation 
It is illegal for an employer to hold your passport. Do not permit them to do so.
Whilst there is no personal income tax in the UAE, this does not mean that you may not be liable in your home country


Many other questions have been answered on numerous threads, so please do a search to find information. Regular posters will usually be happy to provide advice on salary packages and best place to live based on work place, but please quote income in Dirhams per month as this is the format used here.

.


----------



## kdj

Thanks,
I clicked on your link regarding bringing Pets to Dubai, and the link didn't work. Could you try to re-post this info?


----------



## Elphaba

The article is some six months old, so it looks as if the newspaper has removed it. I'll see if my editor can restore it.

-


----------



## isabellaRose

*hey*

this information is really useful...many thanks and some things i wasnt even aware of!!

i'm moving here soon from uk also landing on teh 23rd fingers crossed!

isabella


----------



## life travel

*UAE Resident Visa*

Dear Friend,

I am getting a job offer in Dubai. I have two minor children who are being looked after by their paternal aunt and grandmother. 

My employer shall get a Visa for me but I am wondering how I would get Visa for the children's aunt and grandmother to join us in Dubai and for how long I can get Visas for them as they are their caretaker when I am away for work.


Aaftab


----------



## dk74

Hi there,

I would like to ask you if you think it is "OK" to be leaving in Dubai, i.e. Arabian Ranches, and working in Al Rahba City, which is like 85 Km away. Do you think it would be taking me more than 1 hour drive in each direction?


----------



## biancanevo

Hi all,

what about restricted goods?
I read in the Iexpert guidebook that DVDs, CDs and books are restricted goods but i do not have a clue on which extent.
I was thinking to send packages to Dubai with my Dvds, Cds, and books but now i do not know if it is a good idea. 
Do you have any more information?
Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba

biancanevo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> what about restricted goods?
> I read in the Iexpert guidebook that DVDs, CDs and books are restricted goods but i do not have a clue on which extent.
> I was thinking to send packages to Dubai with my Dvds, Cds, and books but now i do not know if it is a good idea.
> Do you have any more information?
> Thanks.


This will be referring to the content. Anything that is the slightest bit anti-Islamic, ant-Arab, pornographic or relates to gambling is restricted. Just remember that this is a Muslim country and remove anything inappropriate.

-


----------



## biancanevo

Elphaba said:


> This will be referring to the content. Anything that is the slightest bit anti-Islamic, ant-Arab, pornographic or relates to gambling is restricted. Just remember that this is a Muslim country and remove anything inappropriate.
> 
> -


Thank you for the info.
What about photocopied books?
I have one bok that I use for work and is a copy of it, the original one is not with me sice i left it in my home country.
It is going t be a prblem?


----------



## ACoz2000

As long as the book is not of some seedy content you'll be fine... dont worry about it.


----------



## ConsideringDubai

This was really useful info!

Myself, my hubbie and two friends are considering a move to Dubai for a year and having done some research I'm really confused as to whether it's a good or a bad plan. Some threads / websites are saying that things are really bad there and others say it's brilliant!

I basically would love to hear from people living there now what it's really like to live, work etc. in Dubai. My husband is in IT and has seen a few jobs he could apply for. I would love to work in radio / music (as that's where most of my qualifications and experience are) but also have marketing/admin experience so would be happy getting a job in marketing or as a PA too. Are those kind of jobs around at the moment for expats coming in? 

Also, is it best to get a job, accommodation etc. sorted before going over? It would be very risky to pack everything up here and move over with no job secured.

When people are talking about the Dubai situation being bad at the moment, is that pretty much just around the property market / industry?

Sorry for all the questions but I have one more (for now!). If my husband gets a job and we decide to go, will it be ok for me to go over with him and then look for a job?

Thanks a mill!


----------



## Elphaba

ConsideringDubai said:


> This was really useful info!
> 
> Myself, my hubbie and two friends are considering a move to Dubai for a year and having done some research I'm really confused as to whether it's a good or a bad plan. Some threads / websites are saying that things are really bad there and others say it's brilliant!
> 
> I basically would love to hear from people living there now what it's really like to live, work etc. in Dubai. My husband is in IT and has seen a few jobs he could apply for. I would love to work in radio / music (as that's where most of my qualifications and experience are) but also have marketing/admin experience so would be happy getting a job in marketing or as a PA too. Are those kind of jobs around at the moment for expats coming in?
> 
> Also, is it best to get a job, accommodation etc. sorted before going over? It would be very risky to pack everything up here and move over with no job secured.
> 
> When people are talking about the Dubai situation being bad at the moment, is that pretty much just around the property market / industry?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions but I have one more (for now!). If my husband gets a job and we decide to go, will it be ok for me to go over with him and then look for a job?
> 
> Thanks a mill!


Everyone's experience is different. Some adjust to life here easily and enjoy it, others never settle and are unhappy. Ideally, everyone would come over for a few days orientation to get a feel for Dubai before making a decision.

In the current climate do NOT move here without having a job secured. Without a job you cannot obtain a residency visa, rent a home etc. There are IT jobs but for a 'Western' salary your husband will have to be senior management level or above. Radio/music is probably one of the hardest areas to get into so be warned. Stations are run on a shoestring and music is a fledgling industry compared to many places.

Whilst construction & property have been the worse hit, there have been knock on effects in many areas. The UAE has been hit by the global recession as has just about everywhere else.

If your husband gets a job, he can sponsor you so that you also get a residency visa. Not so easy the other way around.

Do your research and keep asking questions. Good luck in whatever you decide to do.

-


----------



## Amtobi

Great info!

I am a female physio coming over in Oct, does that count as one of the professions that can bring over their husbands on a residency visa?

Thanks!


----------



## TheKos

*This time we're coming! *

_"*Accommodation*

Accommodation is still expensive, despite the drop in prices over the past few months. Ensure that you get a big enough housing allowance to cover your rent, or factor this in with your basic salary. Fewer people get hefty housing allowances these days. Ralism is finally creeping in and it is now more common to pay quarterly, six monthly, or even more frequently in a few cases. Many employers will advance rent from salary.

The area where you choose to live should largely be dictated by where you will be working. Rush hour traffic can be very bad, so best to minimize journey times. Prices vary between areas and the type of development you choose.

One bed apartment – from AED 70K
Two Bed apartment – from AED 110k
Villas - 3 bed - AED 200k average
Villa 4 bed - AED 300k average 
Villa 5 bed - AED 400k average "_

_Unlike in many other countries it is common to live in apartments. Most decent buildings have a pool and a gym._





Good Morning/Afternoon from Florida, USA :usa:~
About a year ago the hubby & I were considering an offer & 'chickened out'. Well, we're back now & couldn't be more excited/nervous/anxious :help: . We should be Dubai way in about a month. lane:
Question regards to renting Apt or Villa: Are utilites included in the listed annual rent amounts or are utility bills additional?

Thank you for your time & assistance~ I'm sure we will have oodles more questions in the coming days eace:


----------



## Nickel

Hi - from one American to another!!

To answer your question - No, utilities are not included in the rental price though "chiller" charges might be (air conditioning). DEWA (Department of Electricity and Water) is a separate bill though not nearly the price in the States.

In addition, you will have internet/cable and phone charges. Depending on where you live, you might have the choice of either Du or Etisalat (where I live it is only Etisalat). I think the internet charges are outrageous (compared to home) and not as reliable as at home (the internet seems to wax and wane).

Hope this helps a little!!





TheKos said:


> *Accommodation*
> 
> Accommodation is still expensive, despite the drop in prices over the past few months. Ensure that you get a big enough housing allowance to cover your rent, or factor this in with your basic salary. Fewer people get hefty housing allowances these days. Ralism is finally creeping in and it is now more common to pay quarterly, six monthly, or even more frequently in a few cases. Many employers will advance rent from salary.
> 
> The area where you choose to live should largely be dictated by where you will be working. Rush hour traffic can be very bad, so best to minimize journey times. Prices vary between areas and the type of development you choose.
> 
> One bed apartment – from AED 70K
> Two Bed apartment – from AED 110k
> Villas - 3 bed - AED 200k average
> Villa 4 bed - AED 300k average
> Villa 5 bed - AED 400k average
> 
> Unlike in many other countries it is common to live in apartments. Most decent buildings have a pool and a gym.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning/Afternoon from Florida, USA :usa:~
> About a year ago the hubby & I were considering an offer & 'chickened out'. Well, we're back now & couldn't be more excited/nervous/anxious :help: . We should be Dubai way in about a month. lane:
> Question regards to renting Apt or Villa: Are utilites included in the listed annual rent amounts or are utility bills additional?
> 
> Thank you for your time & assistance~ I'm sure we will have oodles more questions in the coming days eace:


----------



## TheKos

Hi Nickel~ Thank You for the reply & info! 

Disappointed to hear that the internet is expensive & unreliable...kinda bites, doesn't it? Not that I know much about it, but I've heard they've banned VOIP over there as well~ there goes trying to save on calls back home.... 
Are the utilities (& extra's like internet, etc.) paid monthly like here in the U.S, or is that to be paid in advance, multiple checks or ???

Any other things we may need to be aware of that you found as surprising when you first went to Dubai, in just day to day 'living'? Do you feel comfortable socially as an American there? I've heard that the smallest percentage of Westerner's are American~ just curious~ going thru those old 'new school jitters' I guess~ lol 

Thanks again!


----------



## Nickel

Awh, it really isn't so bad. Just think of the US about 15 years ago (in terms of the internet)!! Yup, utilities are paid monthly (I am pretty sure) as my company pays it for me and it is taken out of my paycheck. Presently, I have a large 1 bedroom flat and I think this bill is for May and it was for 180 Dhs (~$50 for water, electricity and sewer).

Download Skype before you come as you cannot access the download site here. I have also used Yahoo Messenger for calls (they have a call in and call out) and my computer has a US "phone number" so my family can call me without the overseas call rates.

Let's see - day to day living. Ummm........... Buy clothes you want while you are still in the States. Here - too expensive and downright ugly unless you are into designer stuff which will cost an arm and a leg. I also brought over Tylenol and Motrin in the big Walmart bottles - the 500 count ones. Don't have such large quantities here. Supermarkets -both large and small - are everywhere. If you bring over electronics, you can get the transformers to convert the electricity down to 110 here, so that isn't a problem.

My parents lived here in the '80's and there were many more Americans than there are now. But I just read an article that states there are about 20,000 here. Not sure where because I am definitely a minority where I work. But it is so fascinating listening to all the accents!!! They say I have an accent but that just isn't true!!  

Do you know where you will be living? Anything else I can answer, just shoot the questions my way! 

I love it here. Was here from Oct-Feb but got laid off. Came back in May hopefully for the full 3 years of my companies contract.:clap2:




TheKos said:


> Hi Nickel~ Thank You for the reply & info!
> 
> Disappointed to hear that the internet is expensive & unreliable...kinda bites, doesn't it? Not that I know much about it, but I've heard they've banned VOIP over there as well~ there goes trying to save on calls back home....
> Are the utilities (& extra's like internet, etc.) paid monthly like here in the U.S, or is that to be paid in advance, multiple checks or ???
> 
> Any other things we may need to be aware of that you found as surprising when you first went to Dubai, in just day to day 'living'? Do you feel comfortable socially as an American there? I've heard that the smallest percentage of Westerner's are American~ just curious~ going thru those old 'new school jitters' I guess~ lol
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## TheKos

Nickel said:


> Awh, it really isn't so bad. Just think of the US about 15 years ago (in terms of the internet)!! Yup, utilities are paid monthly (I am pretty sure) as my company pays it for me and it is taken out of my paycheck. Presently, I have a large 1 bedroom flat and I think this bill is for May and it was for 180 Dhs (~$50 for water, electricity and sewer).
> 
> Download Skype before you come as you cannot access the download site here. I have also used Yahoo Messenger for calls (they have a call in and call out) and my computer has a US "phone number" so my family can call me without the overseas call rates.
> 
> Let's see - day to day living. Ummm........... Buy clothes you want while you are still in the States. Here - too expensive and downright ugly unless you are into designer stuff which will cost an arm and a leg. I also brought over Tylenol and Motrin in the big Walmart bottles - the 500 count ones. Don't have such large quantities here. Supermarkets -both large and small - are everywhere. If you bring over electronics, you can get the transformers to convert the electricity down to 110 here, so that isn't a problem.
> 
> My parents lived here in the '80's and there were many more Americans than there are now. But I just read an article that states there are about 20,000 here. Not sure where because I am definitely a minority where I work. But it is so fascinating listening to all the accents!!! They say I have an accent but that just isn't true!!
> 
> Do you know where you will be living? Anything else I can answer, just shoot the questions my way!
> 
> I love it here. Was here from Oct-Feb but got laid off. Came back in May hopefully for the full 3 years of my companies contract.:clap2:


Thanks Nickel~ you've been SO helpful! 
At the moment, the 'tentative' plan is that the hubby will come first, then the daughter & I later actually. So, we've been looking for relatively inexpensive studio's & 1 bedroom's for him~ Discovery garden area (????). If & when the entire family comes together out there, then we've been looking at the Springs area for a reasonable villa. Do you know anything about any of these areas?
His company has just relocated this past week from Dubai to Sharjah, so we're not really sure until he gets there where the best place to live would be~ we all love the beach & would like to be close, but don't want his commute to be insane for work (he's up against that here in Florida!) And we have the added concern of the schools, so our daughter's not on the other side of the emirate for high school, while we live the opposite. Soooo, still trying to sort all that one out!
As to the internet, 15 yrs ago eh? So, sort of the old 'dial up & then wait for each page to come up' routine ? :S I guess it's better than nothing at all...Hubby looked up the Skype, it actually says on the site from here, that it's not banned there~ so I guess it is a matter of making sure it's already loaded on his laptop & here at home before he leaves.
Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Nickel

You are very welcome!!

If your husband is working in Sharjah - Discovery Gardens is all the way on the other side of Dubai. While the commute last October would have taken him hours to get to Sharjah, with the economic downturn I find the traffic here not even close to NYC/Chicago/Miami! Quite pleasant though the drivers are insane. 

The Springs would still be on the other side of Dubai from Sharjah but it would also depend on where in Sharjah he would be working on how he would get there and how long it would take. Why not live in Sharjah? Less expensive........... oh, but if your husband comes out first he could really "scope out" the place.

Unfortunately, I don't know much about the schools as my children are old and grown.  I have been told there are reportedly good schools here (Repton, JESS (I think it is still called that)....... for some reason I can't remember some of the other names) but what I find appalling is the school fees!!! No public school here!! LOL!!

The internet truly isn't that bad but not like at home. At least they have wireless routers and Etisalat just put in fiber optic cables!! :clap2:

Keep asking questions and hopefullly you will get good answers!! I will help all I can or see if I can find out for you.

















TheKos said:


> Thanks Nickel~ you've been SO helpful!
> At the moment, the 'tentative' plan is that the hubby will come first, then the daughter & I later actually. So, we've been looking for relatively inexpensive studio's & 1 bedroom's for him~ Discovery garden area (????). If & when the entire family comes together out there, then we've been looking at the Springs area for a reasonable villa. Do you know anything about any of these areas?
> His company has just relocated this past week from Dubai to Sharjah, so we're not really sure until he gets there where the best place to live would be~ we all love the beach & would like to be close, but don't want his commute to be insane for work (he's up against that here in Florida!) And we have the added concern of the schools, so our daughter's not on the other side of the emirate for high school, while we live the opposite. Soooo, still trying to sort all that one out!
> As to the internet, 15 yrs ago eh? So, sort of the old 'dial up & then wait for each page to come up' routine ? :S I guess it's better than nothing at all...Hubby looked up the Skype, it actually says on the site from here, that it's not banned there~ so I guess it is a matter of making sure it's already loaded on his laptop & here at home before he leaves.
> Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## TheKos

As always, "Thank You" Nickel!
Thankfully, we just have the one left & with only a couple more years of school to go~ the other two are 'old & grown' 
Are you familiar with any areas maybe not quite so far from Sharjah, that may be suitable? I looked into the living in Sharjah thing~ my hubby's a Brit & he likes his occasional guiness or beer~ the only one allowed to lash him is ME (lol) So, that definitely won't work. Initially he can do with a studio or 1 bedroom. After reading a particular article, I'm not sure the daughter & I would come out permanently until we come for a visit first to scope things out...
Again, thanks so much~ you've been wonderful to answer my posts!


----------



## Nickel

Well, for him - maybe one of the serviced apartments near the creek. Hmmmm.... thinking here. I would stay away from Deira or Karama, Oud Metha is good (of course I would say that as I live there!! LOL!!)........ Maybe someone has some ideas! Al Quasis, maybe?

I understand about Sharjah! While it is much stricter with no watering holes, it is so close to Dubai it would just take a hop, skip and jump to get to one. 

Take a look at this google map: Dubai map - Google Maps It might help get an idea where things are.

Hopefully, you didn't read a real scary article!! Things are a tad different but I find it thoroughly enjoyable. I think you make it what you want to make it!!:clap2:






TheKos said:


> As always, "Thank You" Nickel!
> Thankfully, we just have the one left & with only a couple more years of school to go~ the other two are 'old & grown'
> Are you familiar with any areas maybe not quite so far from Sharjah, that may be suitable? I looked into the living in Sharjah thing~ my hubby's a Brit & he likes his occasional guiness or beer~ the only one allowed to lash him is ME (lol) So, that definitely won't work. Initially he can do with a studio or 1 bedroom. After reading a particular article, I'm not sure the daughter & I would come out permanently until we come for a visit first to scope things out...
> Again, thanks so much~ you've been wonderful to answer my posts!


----------



## Fatenhappy

*Can you give me some direction regards your link ....*

.... from the Dubai Forum and your header thread which included information re Pets .... 

"_PETS

Interesting article about bringing your pets into the UAE_

http://thenational.ae/article/200812...882851470/1056 .... "

Tried quite a few times to get this link to work but its not working this end.

Is it current or has it been superseded? 

Thanks
Greg


----------



## nadia519

Hi there - all your postings have been helpful to read. 
I have a position offered in Sharjah - and I kind of said yes to them, but am really getting cold feet.
I know the recession was global - but I keep hearing 'everything is so bad in Dubai now, took a big hit, blah blah. In terms of what? Would one advise it's not as good a time to move there. 
Are electronics generally more expensive there? They pay flight but not extra luggage, and the flight just gives 20 kg. So to bring, printer, laptop, clothing, books, bags etc etc. trying to find out how to ship. I need a new digi cam - better off buying in the states before I come? Sorry for all the random q's! 





Elphaba said:


> Everyone's experience is different. Some adjust to life here easily and enjoy it, others never settle and are unhappy. Ideally, everyone would come over for a few days orientation to get a feel for Dubai before making a decision.
> 
> In the current climate do NOT move here without having a job secured. Without a job you cannot obtain a residency visa, rent a home etc. There are IT jobs but for a 'Western' salary your husband will have to be senior management level or above. Radio/music is probably one of the hardest areas to get into so be warned. Stations are run on a shoestring and music is a fledgling industry compared to many places.
> 
> Whilst construction & property have been the worse hit, there have been knock on effects in many areas. The UAE has been hit by the global recession as has just about everywhere else.
> 
> If your husband gets a job, he can sponsor you so that you also get a residency visa. Not so easy the other way around.
> 
> Do your research and keep asking questions. Good luck in whatever you decide to do.
> 
> -


----------



## Fatenhappy

nadia519 said:


> Hi there - all your postings have been helpful to read.
> I have a position offered in Sharjah - and I kind of said yes to them, but am really getting cold feet.
> I know the recession was global - but I keep hearing 'everything is so bad in Dubai now, took a big hit, blah blah. In terms of what? Would one advise it's not as good a time to move there.
> Are electronics generally more expensive there? They pay flight but not extra luggage, and the flight just gives 20 kg. So to bring, printer, laptop, clothing, books, bags etc etc. trying to find out how to ship. I need a new digi cam - better off buying in the states before I come? Sorry for all the random q's!


Moved back here to the Middle East (Dubai) via Dallas just over a month ago ... no problems.

Really boils down to how solvent your future employer is over here as to how nervous you feel...

Regards the electronics, if you are asking whether to buy there or here .... I went to Walmart over there before I came here and glad I did.

Somethings are cheaper here but very little compared to Walmart prices. Example the same medium sized mag light torch I bought there for $18USD is about 130 Dirhams here from Carrefour (divide that by 3.6 for the exchange) so about double my purchase price from the States...

On that ... why not use the movie camera on your mobile phone which most have these days ?

Cheers


----------



## nadia519

ohhhhh I see what you mean - in that case I'm not worried, I'll be teaching and the schools there always need teachers. It's more me, myself, just worried about being there a whole year. I'm only going cuz things are rough here right now, but ideally I just wanna be there a yr then hopefully get a job back in Canada where I want to be, who knows maybe Ill love the UAE and stay though! lol

Def gonna head to best buy or walmart for my cam before coming then .
THANKS for the info!




Fatenhappy said:


> Moved back here to the Middle East (Dubai) via Dallas just over a month ago ... no problems.
> 
> Really boils down to how solvent your future employer is over here as to how nervous you feel...
> 
> Regards the electronics, if you are asking whether to buy there or here .... I went to Walmart over there before I came here and glad I did.
> 
> Somethings are cheaper here but very little compared to Walmart prices. Example the same medium sized mag light torch I bought there for $18USD is about 130 Dirhams here from Carrefour (divide that by 3.6 for the exchange) so about double my purchase price from the States...
> 
> On that ... why not use the movie camera on your mobile phone which most have these days ?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Chinmay

hi

I have got a job offer in DIFC. Is VISAS guidelines for self & family different for DIFC?
Whether it is required to get Degree/Marriage/Birth certifactes attested for DIFC also?


----------



## TheKos

Sorry for the delay in 'thanking you' again for your help Nickel~ still wading thru details & trying to get as much info as possible.


----------



## Nickel

You are very welcome!!




TheKos said:


> Sorry for the delay in 'thanking you' again for your help Nickel~ still wading thru details & trying to get as much info as possible.


----------



## CanadianJen

Hi -

I am a single mother. Was 8-years common-law (so my son is technically legitimate?) but no official divorce papers since there was no official marriage papers to officially cancel.

Canadian family court just ordered that my son may have a passport issued (done) and may travel with his mother, no paternal letter of consent required. However, I have family living and working in Dubai; will I be accepted with my son on even a tourist visa, let alone in a perfect world could I live and work there? I am afraid I might still have to live with my parents if I was allowed in at all?


----------



## Andy Capp

Jen, Of course you'll be allowed to live here with your son - your name is on the birth certificate isn't it - and yes, you'll be able to sponsor him too.

You are his mother after all....


----------



## CanadianJen

Andy Capp said:


> Jen, Of course you'll be allowed to live here with your son - your name is on the birth certificate isn't it - and yes, you'll be able to sponsor him too.
> 
> You are his mother after all....


I had understood no single mothers? I saw another poster on here was pregnant in Dubai and would have to marry or be deported, do they accept mothers who already HAVE a kid only?

My son has his father's last name, and I have no marriage/divorce papers having been common-law. Is this an issue? I have sole custody, no contact, and my son's passport was granted via court order without the father's consent signature...


----------



## Andy Capp

CanadianJen said:


> I had understood no single mothers? I saw another poster on here was pregnant in Dubai and would have to marry or be deported, do they accept mothers who already HAVE a kid only?
> 
> My son has his father's last name, and I have no marriage/divorce papers having been common-law. Is this an issue? I have sole custody, no contact, and my son's passport was granted via court order without the father's consent signature...


Have you a birth certificate that states his name and you as the mother?

If so, you'll be fine.

The UAE don't prosecute you for what you did in another country you know - if that was so there'd be shedloads of expats in jail.

Don't worry.


----------



## CanadianJen

Andy Capp said:


> The UAE don't prosecute you for what you did in another country you know - if that was so there'd be shedloads of expats in jail.
> 
> Don't worry.


Thank you Andy, thank you very much for being my voice of reason. I'll be heading out for a visit next year, with my son, and will size it up from on the ground for longer plans at that time...


----------



## spartan

I imported my car from the US and it finally came in a couple of days ago.
What I was not aware of was the crazy/unorganized/bureucratic procedures for actually getting the car from the Jebel Ali Port to my house.

It was a very frustrating and time consuming exercise and I would recommend getting a clearing agent to do the job for you. If however, you have free time you may want to do it yourself and save yourself the money. If you do decide to go in this direction the following should help:

When your car arrives at the port, the forwarding agent will call you telling you that the car is here. They should give you the name of the local agent for the shipper where you can pick up your Delivery Order (DO). 

First step is to pick up this DO. Expect to pay a fee (between 150-250 AED).

After you have collected the DO, you need to go to the Dubai Customs Building by Port Rashid (The buildings shaped like 2 ships) on Al Mina Rd between Khalid bin Al Waleed St (aka Bank Rd) and Kuwait Rd.

After parking find the 'Typing Center' located in sheds outside the main customs building. Here, for AED 5, the typists will type up an official Customs Declaration for you.

When in possession of this document, follow the masses to the customs area (for customers). Talk to the guy at the reception (or the security guard - he was more helpful) and tell them you have a car at the port and need a valuation. They will give you a reciept with a number on it. Proceed to the valuations desk (Booth 46 & 47). Wait for your number to come up. 

When you go up, you have to have your DO, the Bill of Laden that you got from the shipper, the shippers invoice, copy of your passport (keep lots of these handy...both the front page and the residency stamp- you will need them throughout).

The guy at the desk will assess a value for your car, stamp the documents and give it back to you.

Take these documents and go back to the front desk. Talk to the same supervisor and tell him that you're bringing in a personal vehicle and that you need to pay your customs duty.

He will give you another reciept with a number on it. When your number gets called up take your documents with you. This next guy is going to print out some documents for you. This is also where you will have to pay the 5% customs duty (based on the value assessed by the 1st guy). Make sure you have cash on you, because they dont take checks.

After you get your paperwork, youre set to go to Jebel Ali. Heres where it gets a little tricky. Your car could be in one of two places. First try your luck at the CFS at Gate 2.

If you have never been to gate 2, follow sheikh zayed road to Jebel Ali and take the Jebel Ali Industrial Area/Jebel Ali Free Zone/Jebel Ali Port. You will start seeing signs for Gate 2. When you get closer to the gate, you will see a building that says CFS (Container Freight..soemthing). Park your car somewhere around there and go into. Go to the helpdesk on the right, here they will tell you if your car can be picked up there or not. If it is not there, as them if it is at the car yard by Berth 34 (It probably will be).

If it is at the car yard, get back into your car, do a u-turn and head back out towards sheikh zayed towards Abu Dhabi. Now take Gate 7. Go straight through the gate. Go straight through the first round about. At the next round-about, make a left. When the street ends, make a right. After a few hundred yards you will see a DP World/Dubai Customs bulding on your right that says "Documentation Section". Pull in here, park your car and go inside. Here you need to get a VCC (Vehicle Customs Clearance) document. Be prepared to pay another fee here.

After you have this documents, proceed up the same street about a half kilometer up, to the Vehicle Inspection building. Here you need to present the documents again. 
At this point, if the customs agent is in a good mood he will clear your car. If however, he is in a not-so-good mood, he will ask that the container your car came in on be transported to CFS, where it will go through another inspection (you have to put down a AED 1000+ deposit here - it will get refunded though).

If and when you get the inspection done, you need to call your insurance company and tell them that you want to insure your vehicle that came in. They might do it over the phone and fax you an inurance certificate or you might have to go in. 

After your car has been insured, you need to proceed to the nearest Police Station (Traffic Division). Here you will present all your documents yet again. This is where you are going to register your car and pick up your plates.

Once you are in posession of your registration and plates, go back to Jebel Ali. You may now screw on your plates and drive off with your car.


It seems like a lot of work, but really, If i knew these procedures before-hand, it would not have taken me more than a few hours. 

Hopefully this comes in handy for someone. If you have any questions, please let me know and ill try and answer them to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Whitedove

Hello everyone and I am glad I found this site before our move to Dubai Next month from California, US. I have a lots of questions and i would really need your advices and feedbacks as much as possible:
We just realised that The Magic jack isn't working in Dubai is that correct? 
Once we went there for the orientation, we saw the Springs, but there were many Springs which one would you recomand?
What would be the best things we need to bring from the US that are very expenssive in Dubai besides the clothes?
We are planning to ship a container so is it worthed to fill it up with stuff like: furniture, baby food, and other stuff?
Thank you in advance for all your feedbacks?


----------



## spartan

Hi Whitedove,

Once you have posted 5 messages on this forum, your private messaging function will be activated. Once this is the case, message me and i can tell you how you can activate magic jack here, in Dubai. Such items are best discussed off the public forums because they can be tracked by the government.

Not too sure about the springs, I moved to Mirdif, which I've found to be great place to live.

You can opt to bring whatever you like...try and not bring electronics, because its a hassle trying to convert the power thing (110-220 volts). Also try and not bring anything more than is absolutely necessary because it seems like most houses dont have a lot of extra storage space (i miss having a basement).

Let me know if you have any questions and I will try and help as best as I can.


----------



## Whitedove

Thank you Spartan, I will defintly keep your contact cause we have a lots of question.


----------



## Whitedove

When we were in Dubai last month, we didnt get a chance to see Mirdif but I met an american lady at the Mall, she lives there as well and she likes. Do you think that this is a place for the american Expats? 
Do you think Furniture is better bought in the US or over there ?


----------



## nadia519

wth!? Is the forum really tracked by the government ppl??




spartan said:


> Hi Whitedove,
> 
> Once you have posted 5 messages on this forum, your private messaging function will be activated. Once this is the case, message me and i can tell you how you can activate magic jack here, in Dubai. Such items are best discussed off the public forums because they can be tracked by the government.


----------



## wishin_real

HI lifetravel,

Am afraid u cant get a residence visa for them.
Expats in UAE are allowed to sponsor up to the 1st degree relations only.

You may bring them here by visit visa and that is for 3 months only.
I think it is now 2000 AED each per sponsored person plus AED 1,000 deposit which is refundable after person left UAE.


----------



## Fatenhappy

wishin_real said:


> HI lifetravel,
> 
> Am afraid u cant get a residence visa for them.
> Expats in UAE are allowed to sponsor up to the 1st degree relations only.
> 
> You may bring them here by visit visa and that is for 3 months only.
> I think it is now 2000 AED each per sponsored person plus AED 1,000 deposit which is refundable after person left UAE.


 ..... Deleted incorrect answer to original post ... off on the wrong tangent ... sorry about that


----------



## Fatenhappy

Deleted incorrect answer to original post ... off on the wrong tangent ... sorry about that


----------



## Jamgirl

Hello every one

I must say I find this link very informative. I am in Education and I am thinking of taking up one of my job offers.


----------



## julzandrews

spartan said:


> Hi Whitedove,
> 
> Once you have posted 5 messages on this forum, your private messaging function will be activated. Once this is the case, message me and i can tell you how you can activate magic jack here, in Dubai. Such items are best discussed off the public forums because they can be tracked by the government.
> 
> Not too sure about the springs, I moved to Mirdif, which I've found to be great place to live.
> 
> You can opt to bring whatever you like...try and not bring electronics, because its a hassle trying to convert the power thing (110-220 volts). Also try and not bring anything more than is absolutely necessary because it seems like most houses dont have a lot of extra storage space (i miss having a basement).
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions and I will try and help as best as I can.


magic jack...
what is this!? does it help you with shipping things over here...
sparten how long have you been in dubai if i may ask?


----------



## julzandrews

Whitedove said:


> When we were in Dubai last month, we didnt get a chance to see Mirdif but I met an american lady at the Mall, she lives there as well and she likes. Do you think that this is a place for the american Expats?
> Do you think Furniture is better bought in the US or over there ?



white dove, wondering if you are here already, what part of ca are you from? i am from bakersfield : ) little wacky place : )
ummm, i lived in the far depths of dubai beyond mirdiff for a couple of months and it was really hard lots of driving to get o anywhere and seems to me the drivers are worse out there.. now i live in the marina and find it much better and less depressing. 
plus its not as hot with way less dust. whew!!!!

i love my britta water filter i picked up at target on a trip back, with a couple years supply of filters, and i suggest bringing some teeth whitener, cause um the water here makes your hair fall out and your teeth change color. 
i have lived here for 2 years and really miss the states, even bakersfield. hahah please bring me an in n' out burger, target and ummm some nature and i will be the happiest person ever!
ps you don't need to worry about missing out on ed hardy, cause its everywhere.


----------



## julzandrews

depends on the quality of furniture you like and the type, here you can go to Ikea, or go all out on some really cool mid-century eams chairs, no better yet a swavorskey studded recliner, that will cost you an arm and a leg, but its sorta either or,,, the middle stuff is sorta gaudy.

ohh i really like "the One for furniture, and bo concept, i forget where i got my sofa, but i love it, i got it in jbr....
furniture is an iffy one...


----------



## Whitedove

HiAndrew,
Well I am in Encino, CA 15 mns from LA and the wheather is very weird this year in a day you get all the seasons LOL!!!!
Well Magic Jack is a device that you connect to your computer and you can call the US from ur phone for free but I guess it's not a good idea in Dubai since there is some monopoly of the Phone companies that have the luxury to bann everything!!!
Well We are not yet in Dubai and finally we are thinking of moving to the Springs which is gonna be more convenient for us and for our kids.
Thank you for the advice I will defenetly bring my Britta with me, I love my clean water....
So how long have you been in Dubai? how are you liking it?


----------



## nicky29

This is great thanks! can some of the expats that have taken jobs in teaching share their experiences? i've tried searching but I can't find a thread purely on it, apologies if I have searched incorrectly and it's there


----------



## Dannysigma

nicky29 said:


> This is great thanks! can some of the expats that have taken jobs in teaching share their experiences? i've tried searching but I can't find a thread purely on it, apologies if I have searched incorrectly and it's there


Been teaching here for a few months now after 12 years teaching in UK and I love it. School is interesting - very multi-cultural. Staff very friendly, great social life. Lifestyle is a lot better than in UK - bigger apartment, more money etc. I suppose, though, it depends on the school you are in - from speaking to people with experience in other Dubai schools it seems to vary greatly, certainly more so than back home. As there are no unions to monitor working conditions, you depend on a benign employer a lot more.


----------



## nicky29

Dannysigma said:


> Been teaching here for a few months now after 12 years teaching in UK and I love it. School is interesting - very multi-cultural. Staff very friendly, great social life. Lifestyle is a lot better than in UK - bigger apartment, more money etc. I suppose, though, it depends on the school you are in - from speaking to people with experience in other Dubai schools it seems to vary greatly, certainly more so than back home. As there are no unions to monitor working conditions, you depend on a benign employer a lot more.


Thank you Danny! are you willing to share the school you are at? there are so many positions going at so many schools!! it's hard to know. 
It is very multicultural teaching in Australia too, I think more than Britain, most AUssie teachers are automatically trained for TESOL because we do the subject at uni. Always lots of nationalities in the classroom.


----------



## Dannysigma

I'm at the Sheffield Private School in Al Qusais


----------



## nicky29

Dannysigma said:


> I'm at the Sheffield Private School in Al Qusais


Thank you for sharing Danny! I did read that Gems schools were great but I can't find any vacancies there


----------



## Dannysigma

GEMS are supposed to be good, but TSPS isn't a GEMS school any more - GEMS take quite a lot of money and the school's trustees didn't feel it was worth it. Best bet would be to find vacancies and then check forums for teachers that know the schools!


----------



## thefultons

Hello my husband is moving to Dubai on the 3rd Dec I am following in January his job location is in Jebil ali and we are needing to know what is the local area to live in ie not too far for travelling to work and then secondly can anyone advise of a rental agency we are looking for a 3/4 bed villa upto 350,000 aed in a good compound/neighbourhood. all help will greatly be appreciated


----------



## Amtobi

I am wanting to find out about all the public holidays that are going on!

Everyone seems to be taking different days off! I need to have a document attested ASAP at MOFA and I can't get hold of anyone there... does anyone know if they will be open at all before the national day weekend? or am I kidding myself?

Along the same line of thought, does anyone know if I have had my marriage certificate attested at my foreign affairs, high court and local UAE embassy, why is my company insisting that I now go to MOFA AND have to get an E-gate card before I can apply for my husband's residency? Are they harder on women trying to sponsor their husbands?


----------



## izmir

I think you should update this post. Accommodation is much cheaper now. 

For example : 2 bedroom apartments are about 50 k now


----------



## Elphaba

izmir said:


> I think you should update this post. Accommodation is much cheaper now.
> 
> For example : 2 bedroom apartments are about 50 k now


But that isn't correct. In most areas a 2 bed apartment is much more than that; closer to 100K.

-


----------



## S.I.T

very useful info , thanks alot.


----------



## category

*maid*

If I want to bring in a Philipino as my live in maid. How ould I go about that?


----------



## Elphaba

category said:


> If I want to bring in a Philipino as my live in maid. How ould I go about that?


Below is a C&P from an article I wrote for The National in April 2009. The fees may have changed a little, but the facts will be pretty much the same. Note that a single man cannot sponsor a maid.

_You have two main options when employing a maid. You can either take on someone from an agency for a specified number of hours each week, or sponsor someone who will live in your home. There are numerous agencies from which you can hire a maid and this can be from a few hours a day, one day a week up to a full seven day week. The agency is responsible for their visas and accommodation and most of what you pay goes to the agency rather than the maid herself. Most agencies charge between Dhs 25 and 35 an hour with a minimum of four hours.

If you want to take on a full time maid who will live in your home, then the procedure is rather more complicated as you will have to sponsor her. You can either find the maid yourself, or go via an agency. Naturally the agency will charge for this service, around Dhs 5,000 on top of the standard fees, but many people find this preferable to having to do all the legwork themselves. 

The person sponsoring the maid will usually be the male in the family and he will need to have a salary of at least Dhs 6,000 per month. If the maid is not already in the UAE, there is a fee of Dhs 100 for the entry permit application which is payable to the Abu Dhabi Naturalisation & Residence Department (ANRD), at the same time you submit an application form and the relevant documents, being a copy of the sponsor’s passport, copy of the housemaid’s passport, photographs, a valid establishment card for the company the sponsor works for, salary certificate, a list of any other people sponsored (including spouse and children) and a copy of the residency permit of the wife of the sponsor to prove that the man is settled in the UAE with his family.

In case of married expatriate women, it is mandatory that the husband sponsors the maid, unless otherwise exempted by ANRD. Expatriate bachelors or married men staying without their families cannot sponsor housemaids unless ANRD grants them permission, which is done on a case by case basis. Dhs15 must be paid for postal charges and there is an optional fee of Dhs 100 for speeding up the procedures. Once the application is processed and an entry permit is issued, the sponsor has to pay a non refundable amount of Dhs 5,000 to the ANRD. The visa for the maid is valid for one year. Furthermore, when the visa needs to be renewed after a year, the sponsor needs to pay a non refundable amount totalling to 12 times the salary of the housemaid to the department. For example, if the maid has been hired for Dhs 900 per month, Dhs 10,800 needs to be paid to the ANRD every year at the time of visa renewal. Other ongoing costs include, labour and medical cards, medical insurance and annual flights home.

Salaries appear to vary widely, usually between Dhs 800 to Dhs 2,000 per month, and some employers pay a little less but provide all food, toiletries, clothing and other extras. There is an agreement between the governments of the Philippines and the UAE that maids will be paid no less than USD 400 per month, although, it seems this is not enforced.

It is illegal for a housemaid that you have sponsored to take on other paid employment and the government has stated their intention to crack down on this. The guidance in this article is for expats as different rules apply to Emiratis._


----------



## Whitedove

Thanks Elphaba for this useful info, I have some questions though about this Maid hiring thing, we are still debating wether to hire one locally and then sponsor her or go through an agency.
So my question is: I heard that we are supposed to pay only about 200 or 300 to process the immigration paper for the maid or is that fee only special for the locals.
Also if we hire a maid from Dubai let's say using some websites, do have to keep her passport as a guarantee she won't run away after we issue her a visa? or would you advice other methods?
Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## samiragz

Hi
can you please let me know what medical conditions that are not allowed residency visa in the UAE, 
Thanks Grace


----------



## Sandmark

Hi All - I went to Dubai last year to check a few things out and remain keen to work there when the time is right. What's your view re: the current economic situation - is the recession lagging the UK, or, is the recovery ahead of us?

I work in IT project management, particularly outsourcing and transformation. 

Many thanks

Sandy.
PS apologies for using a 'reply' - new to this and haven't found the 'new comment' button !!!


----------



## shazbagpuss

*ex pat Package*

Hi guys I hope you can help, 

I am in the early stages of being recruited to work in Dubai, the prospective employer / head hunting company has asked what package I would want. 
I have 2 children 13 & 17 years old who would require schooling and I understand a 3-4 bed property to rent and health care would be expensive. Could anyone please advise what a reasonable package would be and what sort of things would be reasonable to request or expect.
Many thanks in advance


----------



## Moller

thank you for the info, I guess u covered all I was asking about.
really thanks.....


----------



## roger76navy

Very informative, hope to see the updated one soon!!


----------



## Abudhabi_wilkinsons

Hi my names Rich. I'm 32 and a joiner, married with a little girl. I have been reading your articles and was wondering if you have any advice for us at all. 
We are wanting to move to Abu Dhabi really. We really don't know anything about the country at all. And how good the wages are??? or even if Abu Dahbi is the best place for us to move to. Could I also ask, my wife has a criminal record in England. Of course this is in her past. And hasn't been in trouble for years now. But would this cause problems for us. For example. I'm completely clean record,never been in trouble with the police at all. I'm the one that will be working. But do you think that they will accept my wife and little girl, so they can live there with me???? and another thing is she is Dutch born, but resided in the uk since she was 2 years old. She's 26 by the way now. We are married though, but she still has a Dutch passport. Our child is English 2 years old as well. And the blood tests that you have to have does my wife and child need to have those as well. Can I ask why they do that. Is there laws that say you can't come in to the country if you have a blood disease or something??? or is it for screening for drugs or something like that. I don't have a clue my self.lol. I just really want to know exactly what we are getting our selfs in to before we make the big jump. 
I am a joiner by trade,but have done allot of government projects as well as curtain walling(which I hear is big over there) as well as commercial glazing and house restorations. What type of salary do you get for that sort of thing???? or do you know of any sites I can look at to get some information about the sort of wages I would be looking at. I'm all time served with all the relevant certificates. With 17 years experience. I've had my experience in the management side of my work aswell for the last years. All I want is to move to a better country, with low crime ratings, and good schooling for my child. As well as to give my family a better life then in the uk. And where would be the best place for me to go to in the emirates??? for my type of work. And the best paid as well. 
Thanks for taking the time to read my statement. Much appreciated if you could help me in any way at all. 
Many thanks the wilkinson Family.


----------



## Elphaba

Abudhabi_wilkinsons said:


> Hi my names Rich. I'm 32 and a joiner, married with a little girl. I have been reading your articles and was wondering if you have any advice for us at all.
> We are wanting to move to Abu Dhabi really. We really don't know anything about the country at all. And how good the wages are??? or even if Abu Dahbi is the best place for us to move to. Could I also ask, my wife has a criminal record in England. Of course this is in her past. And hasn't been in trouble for years now. But would this cause problems for us. For example. I'm completely clean record,never been in trouble with the police at all. I'm the one that will be working. But do you think that they will accept my wife and little girl, so they can live there with me???? and another thing is she is Dutch born, but resided in the uk since she was 2 years old. She's 26 by the way now. We are married though, but she still has a Dutch passport. Our child is English 2 years old as well. And the blood tests that you have to have does my wife and child need to have those as well. Can I ask why they do that. Is there laws that say you can't come in to the country if you have a blood disease or something??? or is it for screening for drugs or something like that. I don't have a clue my self.lol. I just really want to know exactly what we are getting our selfs in to before we make the big jump.
> I am a joiner by trade,but have done allot of government projects as well as curtain walling(which I hear is big over there) as well as commercial glazing and house restorations. What type of salary do you get for that sort of thing???? or do you know of any sites I can look at to get some information about the sort of wages I would be looking at. I'm all time served with all the relevant certificates. With 17 years experience. I've had my experience in the management side of my work aswell for the last years. All I want is to move to a better country, with low crime ratings, and good schooling for my child. As well as to give my family a better life then in the uk. And where would be the best place for me to go to in the emirates??? for my type of work. And the best paid as well.
> Thanks for taking the time to read my statement. Much appreciated if you could help me in any way at all.
> Many thanks the wilkinson Family.


Rich

At the risk of sounding harsh, I doubt that Abu Dhabi is the place for your and your family, considering your line of work. This type of work is largely done by people from the Indian sub-continent who will accept a much lower wage than you would consider, or could live. If you have management experience there _might_ be opportunities, but these will be thin on he ground.

You say that you know nothing about the UAE, so I recommend you do some research before taking any further steps. Life here is expensive and rents are high (especially in Abu Dhabi which is much more expensive for housing than Dubai), there is no NHS and you have to pay for schooling.

Good luck, but do your research thoroughly.

-


----------



## puredub

*Hi Nickel*

Hi there just wondering if there are many jobs for swimming pool service technicians,i am currently in Dublin Ireland and looking for something in Dubai,can you reccommend a website or newspaper where i can check tech jobs,thanks:ranger:


Nickel said:


> Awh, it really isn't so bad. Just think of the US about 15 years ago (in terms of the internet)!! Yup, utilities are paid monthly (I am pretty sure) as my company pays it for me and it is taken out of my paycheck. Presently, I have a large 1 bedroom flat and I think this bill is for May and it was for 180 Dhs (~$50 for water, electricity and sewer).
> 
> Download Skype before you come as you cannot access the download site here. I have also used Yahoo Messenger for calls (they have a call in and call out) and my computer has a US "phone number" so my family can call me without the overseas call rates.
> 
> Let's see - day to day living. Ummm........... Buy clothes you want while you are still in the States. Here - too expensive and downright ugly unless you are into designer stuff which will cost an arm and a leg. I also brought over Tylenol and Motrin in the big Walmart bottles - the 500 count ones. Don't have such large quantities here. Supermarkets -both large and small - are everywhere. If you bring over electronics, you can get the transformers to convert the electricity down to 110 here, so that isn't a problem.
> 
> My parents lived here in the '80's and there were many more Americans than there are now. But I just read an article that states there are about 20,000 here. Not sure where because I am definitely a minority where I work. But it is so fascinating listening to all the accents!!! They say I have an accent but that just isn't true!!
> 
> Do you know where you will be living? Anything else I can answer, just shoot the questions my way!
> 
> I love it here. Was here from Oct-Feb but got laid off. Came back in May hopefully for the full 3 years of my companies contract.:clap2:


----------



## Bassant

Dannysigma said:


> I'm at the Sheffield Private School in Al Qusais


Danny, seen a couple of msgs about you teaching at sheffield. How is the school? my 8 yr old son is miserable and I need to find a new school that is somewhat balanced in academics, liberal education and activities. He is rather shy and does need hands on attention. Is sheffield a good option to consider?


----------



## Dannysigma

Bassant said:


> Danny, seen a couple of msgs about you teaching at sheffield. How is the school? my 8 yr old son is miserable and I need to find a new school that is somewhat balanced in academics, liberal education and activities. He is rather shy and does need hands on attention. Is sheffield a good option to consider?


Highly recommended from my point of view - any specific questions, just ask - or message me!


----------



## Jedi Master

I have seen many people asking for expected salary range, well, here is a guideline if you are planning to move into governmental departments. If you know for which grade you are being interviewed then you'll know how much you can expect.

Grade & Salary Scale For Dubai Government Employees

Grade
Salary Range in AED per Month

*Grade-16*
38,228-79,680
*Grade-15*
28,416-49,159
*Grade-14*
21,581-37,120
*Grade-13*
18,108-30,965
*Grade-12*
15,837-26,923
*Grade-11*
13,724-23,193
*Grade-10*
11,504-19,328
*Grade-9*
9,148-15,278
*Grade-8*
7,802-12,952
*Grade-7*
6,059-9,998
*Grade-6*
4,697-7,703
*Grade-5*
3,510-5,721
*Grade-4*
2,243-3,634
*Grade-3*
1,693-2,742
*Grade-2*
1,301-2,108
*Grade-1*
1,051-1,703


----------



## SBP

any vacancies at level 16?


----------



## Jedi Master

SBP said:


> any vacancies at level 16?


You may try your luck in job sites I guess. I can give you a bit of hints about how many years of experience you need for these grades.

Fresh univ graduates - 8 or 9

about 2 years - 9 or 10
3-5 years- 10 or 11
5-7 years - 11 or 12
7-10 years - 12 or 13
10-12 years- 13 or 14
12-15 years - 14 or 15
15-20 years - 15
20+ years - 16

If your interview is good then you can bargain for higher grade e.g. 12 for 5-7 years of exp. You can also bargain your salary in that grade range. I haven't seen anything for grade 15/16 yet, probably its promotion based, not direct recruit, I could be wrong though.

The government pay is not exactly heart pounding, but if you like more secured job, don't like too much pressure, like to spend more time with your family then its the job for you. Office hours 7:30AM-2:30PM. :clap2:


----------



## SBP

Jedi Master said:


> You may try your luck in job sites I guess. I can give you a bit of hints about how many years of experience you need for these grades.
> 
> Fresh univ graduates - 8 or 9
> 
> about 2 years - 9 or 10
> 3-5 years- 10 or 11
> 5-7 years - 11 or 12
> 7-10 years - 12 or 13
> 10-12 years- 13 or 14
> 12-15 years - 14 or 15
> 15-20 years - 15
> 20+ years - 16
> 
> If your interview is good then you can bargain for higher grade e.g. 12 for 5-7 years of exp. You can also bargain your salary in that grade range. I haven't seen anything for grade 15/16 yet, probably its promotion based, not direct recruit, I could be wrong though.
> 
> The government pay is not exactly heart pounding, but if you like more secured job, don't like too much pressure, like to spend more time with your family then its the job for you. Office hours 7:30AM-2:30PM. :clap2:



was only joking although 80,000 AED a month would be pleasant to say the least  And oddly enough I do have over 20 years experience so could have one if some silly civil servany is daft enough to employ me


----------



## Jedi Master

80K sounds great alright. 
But I don't think any HR dept will go that high for people who never worked with them. 
So which sector you work for, SBP?


----------



## SBP

Jedi Master said:


> 80K sounds great alright.
> But I don't think any HR dept will go that high for people who never worked with them.
> So which sector you work for, SBP?


Magazine publishing. Will be joining ITP to run their IT mags sales team. Sadly it isn't paying 80K a month!!!


----------



## Jedi Master

SBP said:


> Magazine publishing. Will be joining ITP to run their IT mags sales team. Sadly it isn't paying 80K a month!!!


Sounds more exciting than my Electrical Engineering job where I have to work with the thing we cannot see  
The only time in my life I was envy of the old people when my interviewers told me that I was too young for the grade I applied for.


----------



## Dannysigma

Jedi Master said:


> Sounds more exciting than my Electrical Engineering job where I have to work with the thing we cannot see
> The only time in my life I was envy of the old people when my interviewers told me that I was too young for the grade I applied for.


I work with kids. I wish I couldn't see them.


----------



## SBP

Dannysigma said:


> I work with kids. I wish I couldn't see them.


Close your eyes and think of Guinness


----------



## somdatta

Hi,

My husband recently got a job with an Engineering company and he is getting posted in Dubai. They will provide the House and Car there and they giving an allowance on the top of that for USD 45.00 per day. Will this be enough for a family with wife and small kid of 2 years of old?


----------



## Elphaba

somdatta said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband recently got a job with an Engineering company and he is getting posted in Dubai. They will provide the House and Car there and they giving an allowance on the top of that for USD 45.00 per day. Will this be enough for a family with wife and small kid of 2 years of old?


What is his salary? If all accommodation and transport cost are provided that helps a great deal.

-


----------



## somdatta

Thanks Elphaba

His his getting USD 45 per day as allowance in Dubai. and the accomodation.


----------



## Elphaba

somdatta said:


> Thanks Elphaba
> 
> His his getting USD 45 per day as allowance in Dubai. and the accomodation.


A daily allowance, but not an actual salary? That sounds very odd.

Assuming the allowance is payable seven days a week, that is equivalent to AED 5,020 per month, which is low for a family.

-


----------



## somdatta

His salary will be deposited in rupees in Indian bank. On the top of that he will get USD 45 allowance and accomodation in Dubai. So still this is not enough for a family. But while in Dubai, we dont want to consider the Rupee sal at this moment.

I work in a bank in India and have more than 4 years of experience, how much is the probability of myself getting a job there?


----------



## Elphaba

So there is a salary too? That puts a different persepctive on things.  Living expenses are far higher than in India, but you could manage on the allowance, provide you are not paying nursery fees, or for childcare.

As you will be on your husband's sponsorship, he just has to give you permission to work and there are many banks in the UAE. I would suggest you contact the ones you want to work for and see what positions are available.

-


----------



## somdatta

Many Thanks Elphaba


----------



## nabber

I may be a little late to reply on this topic @somdatta, but I think I no what u mean.

He will be getting perdiem of $45. accomdation and travel taken care of.

I think you can just about survive in 5000AED per month, but if you want a lavish life style, spend on food, shopping malls etc it might be a bit tight.

hope this helps


----------



## somdatta

Thanks nabber, yes this will help.


----------



## NY212

Thanks! Sorry I just registered and posted an inquiry! Found my answer here! Rookie mistake


----------



## varghese

*money transfer*

hi
i found ya thread very useful..could ya some light on how to easily transfer money from dubai to home country wit minimal service charge..my home country is india..

cheers varg


----------



## Andy Capp

*Recruitment Agencies, Headhunters, and Executive Search Firms in Dubai*

Agency Name Phone Number	Industry	
ACR World +971 4 339 7277	Architecture, Construction, Energy, Envi...	
Appointments +971 4 390 0039	General (All industries)	
BAC Executive Recruitment +971 4 337 5747	General (All industries)	
Beresford Blake Thomas +971 4 390 0375	General (All industries)	
Charterhouse +971 4 372 3500	General (All industries)	
Clarendon Parker +971 4 391 0460	General (All industries)	
Dulsco +971 4 347 7500	General (All industries)	
Edge Executive +971 4 368 9460	General (All industries)	
Egon Zehnder International	+971 4 381 0200	General (All industries)	
eMedHR.com +971 4 362 4748	Health care and Medical	
First Select +971 4 334 3461	General (All industries)	
Fish People +971 50 462 1781	General (All industries)	
Focus Direct +971 4 355 4134	General (All industries)	
Future Focus +971 4 321 7222	General (All industries)	
Gulf Connexions +971 4 337 6791	Accounting and Auditing, Banking, Energy...	
Hays +971 4 361 2882	General (All industries)	
Headway +971 4 398 7369	General (All industries)	
Hill McGlynn +971 4 299 3366	Architecture, Construction, Engineering	
Ibtikar +971 4 343 8380	General (All industries)	
Kershaw Leonard +971 4 343 4606	General (All industries)	
Korn/Ferry +971 4 204 5777	General (All industries)	
Lobo +971 4 331 3223	General (All industries)	
Medico Worldwide Recruitment	+971 4 390 2238	Health care and Medical	
Michael Page +971 4 709 0300	General (All industries)	
Mosaic Search +971 4 367 1030	General (All industries)	
Nadia +971 4 331 3401	General (All industries)	
Options Group +971 4 509 6652	Accounting and Auditing, Banking, Financ...	
Personnel Network Group	+971 4 336 6837	General (All industries)	
Radiant +971 4 355 1506	General (All industries)	
Sine Wave +971 4 398 5541	General (All industries)	
SOS Recruitment +971 4 396 5600	General (All industries)	
Wadi Jobs +971 4 332 8875	General (All industries)


Sorry it's not the easiest to read, but all the info is there


----------



## aryanarai

Hi Elphaba,
I got all my degrees attested but haven't gotten my kids birth certificates attested. The school said it is not necessary. Where else would an attested birth certificate copy be needed? I am currently in the US and we are US citizens.
Thanks
Aryana.


----------



## sweden7

Thanks. This has been helpful.


----------



## Taurean

Thanks a lot for all the info... this forum rocks....
really appriciate....


----------



## danpardy

Thanks, good info!

I'd also be interested in knowing the best (cheapest) way to send money home to UK.

Ta!


----------



## sweden7

Use coinstar(Travelex)..It costs about 30dirhams to send a 100dollars, and gets cheaper when you send more.


----------



## sriikanth

western union is also very good and charge only 20dhs and same day money transferred.


----------



## surgerigal

*School*

[Hi, this article is very helpfull. My husband and I are thinking of accepting a job there in Dubai and I noticed you mention having to pay fr schooling. My son is going to be in the second grade and was wondering why you pay for schooling over there? I dont have a lot of knowledge for Dubai so anything regarding children would be of great help. Thank you


----------



## Jynxgirl

At the top of the forum is a sticky that says, read this before posting. Will be a great help to get you started on the UAE. 

This place may not tax you... but nothing is free here! Education will be quite costly if you wish to send them to an 'american' school. 

Have a read and then starting asking away. Keep in mind search should be your best friend on here.


----------



## Andy Capp

surgerigal said:


> [Hi, this article is very helpfull. My husband and I are thinking of accepting a job there in Dubai and I noticed you mention having to pay fr schooling. My son is going to be in the second grade and was wondering why you pay for schooling over there? I dont have a lot of knowledge for Dubai so anything regarding children would be of great help. Thank you


Why do you pay for schooling?

Cos we don't get taxed (as such) and the owners of the schools want to get rich.

I'd advise you really look into Dubai and UAE, it ain't Texas!


----------



## sdh080

Andy Capp said:


> Why do you pay for schooling?
> 
> Cos we don't get taxed (as such) and the owners of the schools want to get rich.
> *
> I'd advise you really look into Dubai and UAE, it ain't Texas!*


Thank heavens for that


----------



## Jynxgirl

Andy Capp said:


> Why do you pay for schooling?
> 
> Cos we don't get taxed (as such) and the owners of the schools want to get rich.
> 
> I'd advise you really look into Dubai and UAE, it ain't Texas!


I so wonder why you put Texas.... 

Guess the honeymoon is over.


----------



## MagillaG

It may be helpful to add information about the power system. IE what items will work when brought and what items go pop.


----------



## shahy

Are there any other social clubs except Jabel Ali Club?


----------



## Elphaba

I can't believe that it's a year since I last fully updated this thread.

I'll redo it all by the end of this month.

-


----------



## chrisbilod

*Thanks - But which Med Ins. is best?*

If we want Full coverage, including Chiro, Naturo, Dental, etc. Is there any rating of the Good Medical Insurance in UAE available on this site?
Thanks
Chris


----------



## Elphaba

chrisbilod said:


> If we want Full coverage, including Chiro, Naturo, Dental, etc. Is there any rating of the Good Medical Insurance in UAE available on this site?
> Thanks
> Chris


Er no, as it isn't that simple. Individual and corporate plans are very different. each provider has several levels of cover, various add-ons and areas of coverage. Use a good broker and they'll find a plan to suit your needs, especially as you can't eben access all plans yourself. PM me for info.
-


----------



## gaurangt9

I am a Indian citizen and i have signed my contract with a organization which is 50 yrs old company based in Dubai and all my attested docs, copies of passport has been sent the company has applied for the Employment visa on 12th July 2010 they had asked today for a attested copy of the graduation certificate which was asked by the visa authorities Pls answer me that how many day will it take for the visa to be issued and when can i fly to Dubai?


----------



## rsinner

gaurangt9 said:


> I am a Indian citizen and i have signed my contract with a organization which is 50 yrs old company based in Dubai and all my attested docs, copies of passport has been sent the company has applied for the Employment visa on 12th July 2010 they had asked today for a attested copy of the graduation certificate which was asked by the visa authorities Pls answer me that how many day will it take for the visa to be issued and when can i fly to Dubai?


Once you send across the attested certificate and assuming that the company promptly deposits it with the concerned authorities, the entry permit can be issued within a day to a couple of weeks (yes, not standard time)

Once you get the entry permit, you enter UAE, and you have 60 days within which to get your medical examination done in the govt authorised centres here in Dubai (it is compulsory) and then you get the visa stamped on your passport


----------



## Alessandra de Saint

*attested?*

Hi
we're about to relocate to UAE from Oman.
I've got some questions> when you say "get your birth&marriage certificates attested" does it mean an apostille or some other attesting? 
do family members coming on "joining"visa need to go for a medical??? we didnt need that in Oman and I just can't imagine my 2-year old going through it?
will we be able to join my husband straight away or is there a "waiting period" (in Oman it was 3months...)?
thanks


----------

